# [W] LAST 5 SERIES 4 CARDS [H] Series 3 & 4



## Kyleighecstacy (Jun 17, 2017)

UPDATED 6/30/17 3pm EST 

Would like yo do 1:1 normals or 2:1 normal to special but will negotiate!  Thanks!

Cards I need:
2	Hopkins (pending)
3	June
4	Piper
6	Hornsby
7	Stella
9	Huck
10	Sylvana (pending)
11	Boris
12	Wade
14	Ketchup (pending)
15	Rex
16	Stu
17	Ursula (pending)
20	Billy
21	Boyd
22	Bitty
25	Plucky (pending)
27	Claude
28	Raddle (pending)
29	Julia
31	Bea (pending)
33	Ellie
35	Weber (pending)
36	Candi
37	Leopold
38	Spike (pending)
41	Norma
44	Snooty
46	Dobie
47	Buzz
48	Cleo
50	Tasha

Cards I have: 
307	Gracie
312	Shrunk
380 Kevin

Thanks so much


----------



## Yuckaiju (Jun 21, 2017)

Did your pending trades work out?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 21, 2017)

Still have fang if you can't get him anywhere else~


----------



## Kyleighecstacy (Jun 21, 2017)

Yuckaiju said:


> Did your pending trades work out?




So far, they have


----------



## Yuckaiju (Jun 22, 2017)

So... you don't need anything marked pending in your op? You might update it if you are looking to trade.


----------



## Kyleighecstacy (Jun 24, 2017)

buno.


----------



## Kyleighecstacy (Jun 26, 2017)

bump


----------



## bella1008 (Jun 29, 2017)

Hello! Now that I've completed my collection I'd like to help you complete yours! I can give you WA 45 Olive and WA 48 Cleo. If you want these cards please PM me your info!


----------



## Kyleighecstacy (Jun 30, 2017)

bump


----------



## lizzyd (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi, could I give you #11 Boris for #34 Boots?


----------



## Kyleighecstacy (Jul 6, 2017)

lizzyd said:


> Hi, could I give you #11 Boris for #34 Boots?


Im sorry I hadn't updated the list! I just did, but no longer have 34 Boots


----------

